# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Erzurum Ulu Camii // OSMANLININ SİLİNMEYEN MÖHÖRLERİ

## Noktalama

ERZURUM ULU CAMİİ

Tarihi Osmanlıya yakın bununda  :Smile: 



Erzurumun en büyük camisi olan Ulu Cami de Cumhuriyet Caddesi üzerinde, üifte Minareli Medrese`nin hemen yanında yer alıyor. Ulu Caminin bir diğer adı *Atabey Cami*'dir. 1179 yılında Saltuklu hükümdarı Nasrettin Muhammed tarafından yaptırıldığı sanılan 827 yaşındaki bu cami, en son 1965`te onarımdan geçirilmiş.



Camiden çıkarken şehrin eski surlarını ortaya çıkarma ve onarma faaliyetlerine tanık oluyoruz. Bu bölge eskiye nazaran biraz daha düzenlenmiş. üifte Minareli Medrese`nin ve Ulu Cami`nin görünümünü ortaya çıkaracak şekilde etrafta yıkımlar yapılmış.

Bu Cami Sultan IV.Murad zamanında yiyecek deposu olarak kullanılmıştır. Camideki kitabelerden anlaşıldığına göre değişik tarihlerde beş kez onarılmıştır. Erzurum Valisi Hüseyin Paşa 1639ğda, Ali Efendi 1826ğda camiyi onarmış, bunu 1858, 1860 yıllarında yapılan onarımlar izlemiştir. Bu onarımları belirten kitabeler de camiye yerleştirilmiştir. Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü 1957-1964 yılları arasında camiyi bir kez daha onarmıştır. 



Ulu Camide yapılan farklı tarihlerdeki onarımlar iç mekanda karışık bir mimari ortaya çıkarmıştır. Bununla beraber 51.00x54.00 m. ölçüsünde dikdörtgen planlı olan caminin mihrap duvarına dik yedi ayrı sahından meydana gelmiştir. Bugün on altısı duvarlara bitişik kırk paye ibadet mekanında üst örtüyü taşımaktadır. Caminin birinci bölümü beşik tonozla örtülüdür. İkinci bölümün önündeki iki mekan 10 sütunun taşıdığı tonoz örtülüdür. üçüncü ve dördüncü bölümlerin üst örtüsü payeler tarafından taşınmaktadır. Orijinal mihrabın bulunduğu bölüm beş payenin taşıdığı kubbe ile örtülüdür. Caminin içerisinde toplam 40 sütun bulunmaktadır. Caminin içerisi 28 pencere ile aydınlatılmıştır. Bunlardan güneydeki ikinci pencere üzerinde 1826 tarihli onarım kitabesi bulunmaktadır.



Ulu Caminin kubbesi günümüze orijinal halde gelememiştir. 1960'lı yıllarda gerçirilen onarım sonrası kubbe geneleksel erzurum evlerinde görülen ve erzurum halk tabiriyle karlangıç ahsap malzemeyle örtülüdür. Yapımı ise kare sekilli odunların birbirine geçmesiyle örülen üzeri toprakla kapatılan düzenlemedir. Günümüzde erzurum evlerinde nadirende olsa bulunmaktadir.



Caminin beş kapısı olup, bunlardan ikisi doğuda, üçü de kuzeydedir. Bu kapıların hiç birisi birbirine benzememektedir. Doğudaki birinci kapının iki yanında birer mihrapçık vardır. Bunun kenarına da 1860 yılında yapılan onarımın kitabesi yerleştirilmiştir. Caminin ilk yapımındaki mihrap duvarı önü hafif sivri kemerler üzerine oturan büyük pandantifli bir kubbe ile örtülmüştür. 



Günümüzde burada ahşap bir kubbe bulunmaktadır. Kubbe dışında kalan bölümler dıştan toprak damla örtülüdür. Caminin en gösterişli yönü orta eksendeki piramidal altı dizi mukarnas dolgulu tonozlu bölümüdür. Caminin sağ tarafında tuğladan yuvarlak gövdeli tek şerefeli minaresi bulunmaktadır. Minareye cami içerisinden çıkılmaktadır. şerefeden yukarısı yıkılmıştır.

----------

